# Cobb's Legion update



## dixie (Jun 22, 2007)

Guys, to paraphrase Mark Twain, the rumor of our demise as been greatly exaggerated, and we just added 40 more acres to the lease. Pac, we've already talked about the new map, so yes, do what you need to do, LOL, its a "done deal" on the 40 !!


----------



## gapacman (Jun 22, 2007)

*ok*

got you covered be seeing you soon pac


----------



## alphachief (Jun 22, 2007)

dixie said:


> Guys, to paraphrase Mark Twain, the rumor of our demise as been greatly exaggerated, and we just added 40 more acres to the lease. Pac, we've already talked about the new map, so yes, do what you need to do, LOL, its a "done deal" on the 40 !!



Great work Steve.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## shadow2 (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks for the update Steve, I al already looking foward to it.


----------



## J.T. (Jun 22, 2007)

Will you be sending emails about workdays or will it be posted on the club's web site?


----------



## dixie (Jun 22, 2007)

J.T. said:


> Will you be sending emails about workdays or will it be posted on the club's web site?



Both J.T. I still haven't heard from Grady if he's going to handle the work days for us yet this year, if I don't soon, I'll handle them myself


----------



## mossyoak0270 (Jun 25, 2007)

Steve - could you tell me when the balance is due for the remainder fo the fees?


----------



## dixie (Jun 25, 2007)

mossyoak0270 said:


> Steve - could you tell me when the balance is due for the remainder fo the fees?



August 15th,  everythings the same with the exception of that 40 being added, This is a good time to mention this also, this droughts forced me to rethink my plans for some of the plots, any ideas, input, info sure would help.


----------



## Heathen (Jun 25, 2007)

Good deal on the 40 acres Steve, looking forward to this season.


----------



## davemac (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds great Steve.  I'm looking forward to starting my new membership in the club this year!


----------



## dixie (Jun 27, 2007)

I posted this the other day but in the wrong thread, if the the drought breaks before fall, I plan t to redo some of our old clover plots and use annuals in the newer olds I haven't  limed yet, if it doesn't, then use anneals and hope we get a crop to get them through Jan, Feb and early March. Any ideas, thoughts, opinions, input is MORE than welcome.


----------



## sbrown (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Steve, it's Steve over in Cartersville. Just found this site the other day. Nice to see other members on here. Look forward to this season, maybe I can get out there more this year. Had some nice turkeys on me the first few weeks this year just couldn't close the deal and then that darn cold spell hit and I couldn't get them to do anything.


----------



## dixie (Jun 28, 2007)

sbrown said:


> Hey Steve, it's Steve over in Cartersville. Just found this site the other day. Nice to see other members on here. Look forward to this season, maybe I can get out there more this year. Had some nice turkeys on me the first few weeks this year just couldn't close the deal and then that darn cold spell hit and I couldn't get them to do anything.



Good to see you here Steve!! Tell James I said hi


----------

